# The Guyver anime, now playing



## Charrio (Mar 2, 2008)

Well as per a request i am encoding the Guyver US Renditions version now, i have the first *6 episodes* up on YouTube now *uncut* and with the original music and voices unlike the edited version you can find on store shelves now a days.

If you love The Guyver and missed the original version have a look

All on one play list so you can skip to the episodes you missed or watch them all in one long movie night. 
*
Episodes 1-6*
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=38DF0983D30ED03A


----------



## Charrio (Mar 5, 2008)

SEASON 2 NOW PLAYING!

Ok here are the next 2 episodes for you, more to come as i encode them, the original tapes are degraded tho so i have to restore parts. 

On one playlist so you  wont have tons of links to goto

Season2
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=1D0684D7A730AC3E


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 2, 2008)

When ever I read or hear the world Guyver I think of Jack O Neil, even tho he wasn't called Jack O Neil on the show I'm thinking of and McGuyver and Guyver are completely different things


----------



## Lymerick (May 2, 2008)

This is awesome...i haven't seen this in years...


----------



## Kyoujin (May 2, 2008)

I used to be a fan of Guyver when I was younger, it was so awesome. xD I had like the entire original anime, and the two movies. I saw one episode of the new anime and was just kinda.. "wtf?"


----------



## Oni (May 2, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I used to be a fan of Guyver when I was younger, it was so awesome. xD I had like the entire original anime, and the two movies. I saw one episode of the new anime and was just kinda.. "wtf?"


I command you to watch KAras the anime!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eVu8_Vuv8M&feature=related

There is a higher quality version available. You must click the link which is below the viewing screen to activate the higher res mode.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 2, 2008)

I got dial up either way. ;[ lol.


----------



## Lymerick (May 3, 2008)

I ah...named  my cat Guyver...and that was 12 years ago....


>_> obcessed much?


----------



## Kyoujin (May 4, 2008)

I wanna watch the movies again, now. xD

Mark Hamill was the Guyver in the first one! Haha.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (May 5, 2008)

Me and my cousin located the 2 movies awhile ago and watched them for a luagh. We couldn't handle the cornyness but man we had some fun with them. We are both Guyver fans from the original anime and are actually enjoying the newer renditions.


----------



## Devo (May 22, 2008)

I had this on VHS years ago. Of course it was the edited version, with the different intros and some different bits of speech. After watching the first ep, I think the edited version is actually better. Genzo Makishima's voice is terrible in this version, also I hate the Japanese theme song.


----------

